

Impact: HTML5 Canvas & JavaScript Game Engine - bgar
http://impactjs.com/

======
cnp
Just finished my first game using this framework and I am _very_ impressed.
Getting consistent 60fps on both android and ios, though strangely the one
browser that struggles is Firefox on desktop.

